# Show me your foot! (Push Pole Foot that is)



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone made their own push pole foot? I'm trying to fashion one up for my wooden push pole. Any guidance would help. Also I don't have a super equipped fab shop- pretty much just basic power tools (circ. saw, sawzall, drill, orbit sander).


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

heres an idea...go to lowes or home depot and look for hand trowels for drywall or finishing concrete. scope out a light, good shaped handle on trowel. take the handle off, they are usually screwed on. drill a hole in center, insert 2 or 3 inch screw into a dowel or whatever you use as a push pole, and epoxy if needed. should run you 6 bucks or so


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Make a sharkfin skeg to attach to one side of the wood dowel.
Simple, cheap, effective.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ok Brett this is a little ******* tech for you. I liked the design you posted here, but I didnt feel it would have enough support for the foot, so I improved on it a little. I took some PVC and cut it to size, then cut it down the middle of one wall and across halfway. I then heated it up with a torch to make it pliable and bent the walls out. I fastened it to the foot and then through bolted it up above to the pole. I'm going to go test it tonight. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I didnt feel it would have enough support


Mine was 6 years old at the time of the photo,
2 (3-1/2 inch long stainless steel) screws holding it together.
used weekly during that time span and held up fine.
Your's is built to mil spec ******* tech.
You'd better paint it OD green...or camo

                                 



The skeg side of the pole stays just above the mud during use.
The pole side takes most of the load.
The skeg spreads out some of the load,
and can be used as a rudder or paddle if needed.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Next time you are at Loews or Home Dept. look at the mops. The ones that I have used are the ones that hold rag mops. Just cut off the metal holding bracket and use the plastic head. Some of the plastic heads have just the right profile.


----------



## edauphin (Feb 15, 2009)

My push pole is made of cypress and was made by a friend with a woodworking shop. I pole in soft mud frequently and find that the base of the foot could be wider to minimize penetration.
Photo should give you a better idea of how it was attached. I have other views but cannot figure out how to attach 2nd and 3rd photos to same reply.


----------



## edauphin (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's another view


----------



## edauphin (Feb 15, 2009)

And another view


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are a couple I use.
One from an old mop.









The 2nd out of a 1-1/4" well point.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a Stiffy Hybrid but this pole is on the boat 90% of the time. The carbon fiber pole only comes out on days dedicated to stalking the flats.


----------



## edauphin (Feb 15, 2009)

Tom in Orlando - Have you used that pvc foot in soft mud? I wonder how it performs.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It works the same as a high dollar push pole. Not perfect. If you need something for soft mud get Gator Foot.

http://www.choiceaccessories.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=84160


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

[smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

have made 3 of these


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Tom in Orlando - Have you used that pvc foot in soft mud? I wonder how it performs.


I have used a similar PVC foot in soft mud down in Flamingo all the time. The problem it has is that it gets stuck in the mud some times. Since it's not angled it grabs on very easily.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

The "Gator Foot" is made by Norton Brass Rattler. The Norton Brass Rattler is a little spoon that is fished like a jig. The company also makes the "Fish Grip" knowm by many as the "Redfish Wrench."

www.nortonbrassrattler.com


----------



## UmmBubba (Mar 26, 2009)

More ******* _teck_










Cutoff flat (on trailer side) and lagged to closet rod w/5200 sealer.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I know this post is old, but a recent search brought me here. 
I just cut a beautiful piece of Dendrocalamus Asper to serve as a push pole for the Spear and was curious about potential feet.

Here's the one I made for the Ambush skiff I posted here years ago. My friend Jeff has it now. 
You can also see the shifter extension I made to save my back.

I'm still open to suggestions for a new foot. At this moment I'm devising a plan to turn a black gas funnel into a modified foot.
It tapers just so...


----------

